# Harvard Police Officer hit head on by drunk driver



## j809

A young Harvard,ma man got into hot water last year when he and a group of other town youths went on a townwide vandalism spree, spinning "donuts" and rutting up town fields with their vehicles and causing extensive and expensive damage. They were charged at the time and were placed on probation by the court and ordered to make restitution.

Now, 18-year old Tyler Papazian, of Stonecutters Path, faces OUI and other motor-vehicle charges after causing a two-vehicle accident at the intersection of West Bare Hill and Scott roads last Wednesday night. The other vehicle was a police cruiser.

He was arrested at the scene of the accident, which occurred around 8:18 p.m.

Detective Gregory Newman of the Harvard Police Department was the operator of the other vehicle, traveling on West Bare Hill Road headed for Still River at the time.

According to the crash report, Papazian, with a passenger in the car, was coming up Scott Road toward West Bare Hill Road but failed to keep right where the view is obstructed. Apparently skidding on sand at the intersection, he lost control of his vehicle and ploughed into the cruiser.

He was determined to have been drinking and was charged with operating under the influence of alcohol. He was also charged with operating so as to endanger, failure to keep right and speeding. He was arraigned in Clinton District Court the next day.

Detective Newman was transported by ambulance to Nashoba Valley

Medical Center to be checked out. His knee was injured and is still painful but he was back on the job this week, Detective Jack Izzo said. The Bolton ambulance was also dispatched but was not needed. Papazian and his passenger, apparently uninjured, refused treatment or transport..
The cruiser -- the newest in the fleet -- sustained heavy damage in the crash. It was towed to a body shop in Ayer. As of Tuesday morning, repair estimates were not yet available, Detective Izzo said.


----------



## FAPD

Damn Kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j809

Two weeks ago now


----------



## Guest

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.

Just had to be the new cruiser, huh?


----------



## j809

I know, my cruiser is up to be replaced in June LOL. Wish it was that one


----------



## Macop

Hope he is well, glad it wasnt you Yimmy!


----------



## officerbob

Best wishes to Detective Newman, hopefully it will be a quick and full recovery. I am curious to see what the outcome will be after this case is adjudicated.


----------



## SPINMASS

Knowing the ADA down in Clinton, this case may not make it very far.


----------



## officerbob

Talk about frustrating:banghead:


----------



## Kilvinsky

1) Somehow the kid and his lawyer will try to blame Det. Newman.
2) It seems this kid is destined for great things, or great crimes, or, well JAIL.
3) I hope Det. Newman is fully recovered by now (being over 5 days after the initial post)
4) HARVARD POLICE? I keep forgetting there's ANOTHER ONE! 

Get well soon, Brother! Go to REHAB SOON, punk.


----------

